# prossimo riferito a giorno/weekend



## Lello4ever

Ho letto su un forum una interessante discussione riguardo all'uso di prossimo.
In sostanza:
se dico venerdì prossimo, mi riferisco a quello della prossima settimana o quello che deve venire?
Se oggi è giovedì e dico venerdì prossimo, mi riferisco a domani o a quello tra una settimana.

Mi sembra una questione aperta perchè anche io quando si parla di prossimo tendo a confondermi se non si specifica
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Sylentia

Hai ragione. Di solito io direi che se é entro due giorni, la parola 'prossimo' riferirebbe alla settimana che viene (perché direi domani o dopodomani se mi riferisco a quello di questa settimana). O magari direi 'questo' venerdí?

Sarebbe interessante vedere cosa ne pensano gli altri.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Per come lo uso e lo intendo io, "prossimo" è appunto il prossimo che deve arrivare.
Quindi se oggi è mercoledì e dico "venerdì prossimo" intendo dopodomani.
Se voglio intendere quello successivo dirò "giovedì della prossima settimana".

Se invece oggi è giovedì e voglio indicare domani, non dirò mai "venerdì prossimo", ma bensì appunto domani.


----------



## tie-break

Sylentia said:


> Hai ragione. Di solito io direi che se é entro due giorni, la parola 'prossimo' riferirebbe alla settimana che viene (perché direi domani o dopodomani se mi riferisco a quello di questa settimana). O magari direi 'questo' venerdí?
> 
> Sarebbe interessante vedere cosa ne pensano gli altri.


 
La penso esattamente come te


----------



## federicoft

Credo che l'ambiguità nasca dal fatto che, essendo giovedì e volendosi riferire al venerdì successivo, si direbbe semplicemente "domani", non certo "venerdì prossimo".

Dicendo "venerdì prossimo" è pacifico che ci si stia riferendo al venerdì della settimana successiva, anche se in senso proprio non è così.

D'altro canto trasferendo lo stesso uso a giorni più lontani tra di loro, ad esempio dal lunedì al venerdì, l'espressione diventa interpretabile in vari modi. 
Credo che in questi casi l'unica soluzione sia chiedere di rimando: "questo o il successivo?".

Edit: sono arrivato tardi.


----------



## Lello4ever

Io uso "venerdì" "questo venerdì" se è vicino, se riferito alla settimana prossima dico "venerdì prossimo", però non è sempre così chiaro, fatto sta che spesso si chiede "quale questo?".


----------



## bubu7

Lello4ever said:


> Ho letto su un forum una interessante discussione riguardo all'uso di prossimo.
> [...]
> Che ne pensate?


Se la discussione era interessante perché non ci fornisci il collegamento? 

In italiano neutro dovremmo avere:

_ci vediamo mercoledì prossimo_ (se oggi è mercoledì);
_ci vediamo mercoledì/domani/dopodomani_ (se siamo in un giorno precedente della stessa settimana);
_ci vediamo mercoledì della prossima settimana_ (se siamo in un giorno precedente al mercoledì e vogliamo intendere quello della settimana successiva);
_ci vediamo mercoledì [prossimo]_ (se siamo in un giorno successivo al mercoledì della settimana precedente l'appuntamento). In quest'ultimo caso si potrebbe anche dire: _mercoledì della prossima settimana_; ma sarebbe una specificazione inutilmente pedante.


----------



## Sylentia

A me pare che 'prossimo' sia piú per definire quello dopo di questo che viene. 

Visto che il periodo di tempo é una settimana, il venerdí che passa i sette giorni sará il 'prossimo' mentre il venerdí che é ancora dentro i sette (se fosse sabato oggi) sarebbe 'questo'. (Che confusione!)

L'argomento poi potrebbe evolversi in piú grandi spazi di tempo. Per esempio 'prossimo mese' mi fa pensare a quello direttamente consecutivo a questo. Quindi maggio, visto che é aprile.

PS: Scusate errori di grammatica o di ortografia, il mio Italiano é un po' arruginito.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Sylentia said:


> A me pare che 'prossimo' sia piú per definire quello dopo di questo che viene.
> 
> Visto che il periodo di tempo é una settimana, il venerdí che passa i sette giorni sará il 'prossimo' mentre il venerdí che é ancora dentro i sette (se fosse sabato oggi) sarebbe 'questo'. (Che confusione!)
> 
> L'argomento poi potrebbe evolversi in piú grandi spazi di tempo. Per esempio 'prossimo mese' mi fa pensare a quello direttamente consecutivo a questo. Quindi maggio, visto che é aprile.
> 
> PS: Scusate errori di grammatica o di ortografia, il mio Italiano é un po' arruginito.


 


Io non la intendo così, invece.
Per me venerdì prossimo è il primo venerdì che deve arrivare a partire da oggi.
Ovviamente, come detto prima, non userò questa espressione se oggi è giovedì (perché dirò domani), e difficilmente la userò se oggi è mercoledì (perché posso dire dopodomani).

La riprova che "prossimo" è il primo che deve venire è se usi la stessa espressione con i mesi o con gli anni.
Il prossimo giugno è il giugno di quest'anno, non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Sylentia

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Io non la intendo così, invece.
> Per me venerdì prossimo è il primo venerdì che deve arrivare a partire da oggi.
> Ovviamente, come detto prima, non userò questa espressione se oggi è giovedì (perché dirò domani), e difficilmente la userò se oggi è mercoledì (perché posso dire dopodomani).
> 
> La riprova che "prossimo" è il primo che deve venire è se usi la stessa espressione con i mesi o con gli anni.
> Il prossimo giugno è il giugno di quest'anno, non ci sono dubbi.


 
Non sono convinta. Se fosse lunedí io userei semplicemente "questo venerdí". O "venerdí" da solo. 

In quanto ai mesi, come ha spiegato bubu7:



bubu7 said:


> In italiano neutro dovremmo avere:
> 
> _ci vediamo mercoledì prossimo_ (se oggi è mercoledì);
> _ci vediamo mercoledì/domani/dopodomani_ (se siamo in un giorno precedente della stessa settimana);
> _ci vediamo mercoledì della prossima settimana_ (se siamo in un giorno precedente al mercoledì e vogliamo intendere quello della settimana successiva);
> _ci vediamo mercoledì [prossimo]_ (se siamo in un giorno successivo al mercoledì della settimana precedente l'appuntamento). In quest'ultimo caso si potrebbe anche dire: _mercoledì della prossima settimana_; ma sarebbe una specificazione inutilmente pedante.


 
Io direi che questo mese sarebbe l'equivalente di mercoledí, quindi il prossimo sarebbe quello successivo. Semplicemente perché non c'é una parola per domani o dopodomani per i mesi o gli anni.

Non sto dicendo che la mia opinione é veritá assoluta, solo spiego come la vedo io.

Peró e strano come ci si possa confondere il senso con giorni della settimana, mentre pare che siamo tutti d'accordo con l'uso di "prossimo" in quanto a mesi e anni... :/


----------



## rocamadour

Io sono d'accordo con Sylentia (e bubu7). Quando mi riferisco alla settimana in corso dico "ci vediamo questo giovedì" (o semplicemente "ci vediamo giovedì") = in pratica il primo giovedì che arriva. Viceversa se dico "giovedì prossimo" intendo non il primo giovedì che viene, bensì quello successivo.
Ciao!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io voto per Lucy Van Pelt.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io penso che secondo la logica la teoria di Lucy Van Pelt sia la più giusta, anche se in pratica è più comune l'uso di prossimo per indicare un giorno della settimana successiva.


----------



## Angel.Aura

ToscanoNYC said:


> Io penso che secondo la logica la teoria di Lucy Van Pelt sia la più giusta, anche se in pratica è più comune l'uso di prossimo per indicare un giorno della settimana successiva.


Ecco. Mi hai letto nel pensiero.
Trovo esatta la teoria di Lucy, mentre continuo a perseverare nell'errore e a fissare date future come farebbero Sylentia, rocamadour e bubu7.


----------



## Sylentia

Non so se sia una cosa inglese, ma da quando vivo in Inghilterra mi trovo sempre a dire il giorno e la data. Aiuta a chiarire, se non altro.

"Vuoi andare per un caffé?"
"Si, sono libera Martedí prossimo"
"Il sedici?" etc..


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Non credo che ci sarà mai una soluzione univoca al significato di prossimo in questa situazione.
Il confronto con i mesi o anni non è utilizzabile, perché questo mese o questo anno è sempre quello presente, e il prossimo è quello che lo segue. Questo giovedì non può mai essere presente sennò diremmo oggi, quindi giovedì prossimo è il giovedì che segue questo giovedì, però "questo giovedì " può essere passato o futuro. Esempio: 
Questo giovedì sono andato a Roma ; questo giovedì vado/andrò a Roma.
Entrambe filano benissimo.
Poi per molti prossimo è divenuto sinonimo di successivo. Per altri mantiene il significato più originale di "vicino".


----------



## bubu7

Angel.Aura said:


> Ecco. Mi hai letto nel pensiero.
> Trovo esatta la teoria di Lucy, mentre continuo a perseverare nell'errore e a fissare date future come farebbero Sylentia, rocamadour e bubu7.


Ma l'errore è proprio quello di pensare che una lingua rispetti sempre la logica (guarda l'esempio della doppia negazione...). Le lingue naturali sono delle costruzioni sociali e risultano governate dall'uso al quale pur la logica finisce per cedere il passo.


----------



## S7ea

Il significato letterale di "prossimo" sarebbe "il primo che viene" (e in questo senso lo usiamo per mesi, anni, eccetera), ma per i giorni della settimana sembra essere in uso un significato diverso: se dico mercoledì prossimo intendo quello della settimana prossima, altrimenti dico semplicemente mercoledì (o domani o dopodomani). Se al giorno nominato mancano più di due giorni magari specifico meglio: "mercoledì, non questo, il prossimo".  Mi chiedo se possa essere un dialettismo, visto che ho sempre usato questa accezione/eccezione del termine "prossimo" e ho sempre vissuto nella stessa regione (il Piemonte). Sarebbe interessante capire come sia distribuito geograficamente il senso che diamo alla frase "mercoledì prossimo".


----------



## ohbice

S7ea said:


> Il significato letterale di "prossimo" sarebbe "il primo che viene" (e in questo senso lo usiamo per mesi, anni, eccetera), ma per i giorni della settimana sembra essere in uso un significato diverso: se dico mercoledì prossimo intendo quello della settimana prossima, altrimenti dico semplicemente mercoledì (o domani o dopodomani). Se al giorno nominato mancano più di due giorni magari specifico meglio: "mercoledì, non questo, il prossimo".  Mi chiedo se possa essere un dialettismo, visto che ho sempre usato questa accezione/eccezione del termine "prossimo" e ho sempre vissuto nella stessa regione (il Piemonte). Sarebbe interessante capire come sia distribuito geograficamente il senso che diamo alla frase "mercoledì prossimo".



Qui, a cavallo tra Milano e Bergamo, vale più o meno lo stesso sistema. Se l'interlocutore è particolarmente _de coccio _si specifica meglio: "mercoledì della prossima settimana", "mercoledì 17 dicembre".
Con un'ultima puntualizzazione: oggi, che è già venerdì, per indicare il mercoledì della prossima settimana non mi limiterei a dire _mercoledì_. Direi _mercoledì prossimo_, _mercoledì 29_. Quindi direi che indico il solo giorno (evitando _prossimo_) per i giorni rimanenti della settimana (anche qui, a meno che non sia sabato e debba indicare lunedì, il solito range intervallo di due giorni)
Ciao
p


----------



## francisgranada

S7ea said:


> Il significato letterale di "prossimo" sarebbe "il primo che viene" (e in questo senso lo usiamo per mesi, anni, eccetera), ma per i giorni della settimana sembra essere in uso un significato diverso ...


 La differenza è che p.e. un venerdì non dura fino al prossimo venerdì, mentre l'attuale anno/mese dura appunto fino al prossimo anno/mese. Cambia situazione quando p.e. in febbraio diciamo "prossimo dicembre": si tratta di dicembre di quest'anno o dell'anno prossimo? ... (Per me piuttosto l'anno prossimo, ma non ne sono sempre del tutto sicuro ...) 





> Sarebbe interessante capire come sia distribuito geograficamente il senso che diamo alla frase "mercoledì prossimo".


Mi pare che non tanto si tratti di distribuzione geografica ma piuttosto di un "dilemma logico", visto che lo stesso "problema" lo osservo anche in altre lingue (incluso quella mia materna).


----------



## Passante

Giusto per farvi lavorare di più, inserisco questi altri elementi di discussione:
-partirò lunedì prossimo e tornerò il lunedì venturo;
-partirò lunedì prossimo venturo;
- partirò il prossimo lunedì;
- partirò lunedì prossimo;
- partirò il lunedì venturo;
- partirò lunedì prossimo, intendo della prossima settimana.
Siccome prossimo e venturo indicano entrambi il più vicino che deve ancora arrivare è facile ingenerare ambiguità e non una cosa da banalizzare, per me questo è un difetto della nostra lingua. Ad ogni modo anche io se si parla della settimana in corso direi solo il giorno e dalla successiva userei prossimo, ma cercherei sempre di esplicitare bene il concetto perchè non sia ambiguo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rocamadour said:


> Io sono d'accordo con Sylentia (e bubu7). Quando mi riferisco alla settimana in corso dico "ci vediamo questo giovedì" (o semplicemente "ci vediamo giovedì") = in pratica il primo giovedì che arriva. Viceversa se dico "giovedì prossimo" intendo non il primo giovedì che viene, bensì quello successivo.
> Ciao!


Forse è regionale, ma anche per me l'uso di "prossimo" segue questa logica.
Ho letto oggi (27 Ottobre) sui quotidiani che "il weekend* prossimo* torna l'ora solare" e per me significa il weekend 5/6 Novembre, mentre  l'ora solare torna *questo* weekend, 29/30 Ottobre...


----------



## MintSyrop

Sì concordo, anche io lo uso così:
"Domenica vado a mangiare da mia nonna." Ci vado fra tre giorni, questa settimana. 
"Domenica prossima vado a mangiare da mia nonna." Ci vado fra dieci giorni, settimana prossima.
Credo suoni meglio così perché "[giorno X] prossimo" richiama "[giorno X] di settimana prossima", può avere senso?


----------



## Starless74

Giusto per completezza "statistica": io ho sempre inteso "prossimo/a" come il giorno più vicino nel futuro, non il giorno della settimana dopo.
Tuttavia, anche dalle mie parti (Roma e alto Lazio), ne ho sentito e ne sento tuttora spesso l'uso testé "rivendicato" da Paul e altri.

Non mi dilungo sull'etimo di: «prossimo/a» perché so bene che la lingua non sempre segue una logica ferrea, quindi sarebbe argomentazione vana;
faccio però spesso il parallelo con la domanda che si suole porre a chi, sul tram, si frappone fra noi e la porta d'uscita: «scusi, scende alla prossima (fermata)?» ove "la prossima" è ovviamente dove il tram sta effettivamente per fermare, non la fermata ancora dopo. 

P.S. anch'io, proprio per evitare fraintendimenti, ricorro a: "questo/a" per il giorno imminente.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Interssante discussione, è una vita che sono perplessa per questo aspetto.


Starless74 said:


> io ho sempre inteso "prossimo/a" come il giorno più vicino nel futuro, non il giorno della settimana dopo.
> Tuttavia, anche dalle mie parti (Roma e alto Lazio), ne ho sentito e ne sento tuttora spesso l'uso testé "rivendicato" da Paul e altri.
> .....
> P.S. anch'io, proprio per evitare fraintendimenti, ricorro a: "questo/a" per il giorno imminente.


concordo assolutamente con @Starless74, ma è evidente che il fraintendimento c'è; ogni volta non posso fare a meno di ricordare la maestra delle elementari che mi corregge: "_prossimo_ vuol dire _il più vicino_!"  (quelle cose dell'infanzia che ti segnano).


----------



## Armodio

È chiaro che la _prossima fermata _può essere soltanto la prima che incontreremo nel nostro tragitto rispetto al punto in cui ci troviamo in questo momento.
Il "problema" dei singoli giorni all'interno della settimana è una _ matrioska_: sabato prossimo, in sé e per sé, quello prettamente cronologico, è sicuramente dopodomani. Ma se lo subordiniamo alla categoria settimana, sabato prossimo diventa quello (e non questo) compreso nella settimana ventura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Armodio said:


> Il "problema" dei singoli giorni all'interno della settimana è una _ matrioska_: sabato prossimo, in sé e per sé, quello prettamente cronologico, è sicuramente dopodomani. Ma se lo subordiniamo alla categoria settimana, sabato prossimo diventa quello (e non questo) compreso nella settimana ventura.


Analisi interessante. Se così tante persone trovano l'espressione "ambigua", un motivo ci deve essere.


----------



## Armodio

È proprio così. E pragmaticamente può creare ambiguità... esiziali. 
Saltato l'appuntamento col debitore. Se nei giorni immediatamente precedenti proferite _sabato prossimo, _quei soldi non li rivedrete mai. 😁


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non so altrove ma qui se dicessi "sabato prossimo" in un giorno diverso da sabato mi chiederebbero "questo o della settimana prossima?". Tanto vale specificarlo subito.


----------

